# Score Prediction: Dallas Mavericks @ Golden State Warriors



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Score Prediction Rules:*
http://www.basketballforum.com/showt...06#post4520206

*Leaderboard*
xray - 48 points
Croco - 42 points
Drgnsmke1 - 44 points(+5)
Melo4life - 41 points(+2)
Tersk - 33 points(+3)
Saint Baller - 28 points(+3)
Edwardcyh - 24 points
76767 - 11 points(+0) DAMN
Pain5155 - 5 points(+5)
mavsmania41 - 6 points
Jet - 3 points(+3)
Dr. Suess - 1 point


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

1)Teams
Dallas-98
Golden State-94

2)Leaders
Points-Dirk 27
Rebounds-Dirk 13
Assists-JET 7

THIS IS GOING TO BE A GREAT MATCH, THEY HAVE BEATEN US THE LAST 3 TIMES @ OUR HOME, BUT I THINK WE WILL WIN.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

1)Teams
Dallas- 134
Golden State-81

2)Leaders
Points-Dirk 60
Rebounds-Dirk- 9
Assists-Dirk- 10

Irony. :]


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Warriors 107
Mavs 96

Leaders:
Scoring - Jason Richardson, 33 pts
Rebounds - Andris Biedrins 14 reb
Assists - Baron Davis 11 ast


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

1)Teams
Dallas- 104
Golden State-83

2)Leaders
Points-Dirk 42
Rebounds-Dirk- 14
Assists-Dirk- 10


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

bruindre said:


> Warriors 107
> Mavs 96
> 
> Leaders:
> ...


Hey bro your only guessing the leading stat getters for Dallas, not both teams....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas: 104
Golden State: 109

Dirk: 29 points
Dirk: 9 rebounds
Terry: 6 assists


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Warriors 93
Mavs 108

Points: Dirk 33
Rebounds: Dirk 12
Assists: Jet 6


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

With Baron Davis
Warriors 112
Mavs 105

Without Baron Davis
Warriors 2
Mavs 5000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

Points: Josh Howard - 22
Rebounds: Dirk 9
Assists: Jet 7


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs 105
Warriors 98

Scorer: Dirk 28
Rebounds: Damp 11
Assist: Harris 6


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dallas-114
Golden State-106

Points-Dirk 33
Rebounds-Damp 13
Assists: JTerry 9


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Dallas-113
Golden State-99

Points: Dirk 31
Rebounds: Diop 10
Assists: Howard 8


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nobody knows if Baron Davis is going to play yet, right?

He was pulled last minute from playing last night, but he was ready to go late in the game. Nellie didn't want to play him because the game was already out of reach.

The point differential would depend on the presence of B Davis.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nobody knows if Baron Davis is going to play yet, right?
> 
> He was pulled last minute from playing last night, but he was ready to go late in the game. Nellie didn't want to play him because the game was already out of reach.
> 
> The point differential would depend on the presence of B Davis.


NRM (not real money) :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

IKTD!







(I Know That, Doofus) :cheers:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

watch out mavs! bd is playin!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*End Stats*
Dallas-100
Golden State-117

Devin Harris 19 points
Austin Croshere 13 rebounds
Devin Harris 5 assists

Leaderboard
xray - 51 points(+3)
Drgnsmke1 - 51 points(+7)
Melo4life - 47 points(+6)
Croco - 46 points(+4)
Tersk - 36 points(+3)
Saint Baller - 31 points(+3)
Edwardcyh - 24 points
76767 - 11 points(+0)
Pain5155 - 7 points(+2)
Ronna_Meade21 - 6 points(+6)
mavsmania41 - 6 points
Jet - 3 points
Dr. Suess - 1 point
Bruindre - 1 point(+1)


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Well - like the Mavs - Drag and I have broken 50...

... will we all falter down the stretch? :verysad:


----------



## sdn13 (May 6, 2005)

xray said:


> Well - like the Mavs - Drag and I have broken 50...
> 
> ... will we all falter down the stretch? :verysad:


No.

The Warriors are a solid, but inconsistent team and the Mavs just didn't play up to their game. Besides, I wouldn't mind seeing some losses, keep their heads on straight.


----------

